# Happy Chinese New Year!!!



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## netsurfe (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice pics...
those pics comfort me somehow, as I dont feel any Chinese New Year Spirit here...
Thanks and Kong Xi Fatt Chai


----------



## unusualer (Jul 23, 2005)

kung hei fat choi to every1


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Hap new year.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Today is the first day of Chinese New Year... Cheers...:cheers:


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

Happy chinese new year to all the people, 恭喜发财


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Happy Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Chai!! Kung Hei Fatt Choi!! Keong Hee Huat Chai!!
I'm enjoying my New Year back in my hometown, Penang, Malaysia. The spirit of Chinese New Year is really great here!


----------

